# DVD training



## rfriend (Sep 22, 2005)

After completing my basic studies in the culinary arts at a 2 yearl college, I know I thirst for more. Unfortunatly, culinary arts is not my major and I don't think I will make it to a big time school such as CIA, or Le Cordon Bleu. Still, after learning so much, and very eager to improve the knowledge and skills I did learn, I was wondering if the DVD option is worth investing in. Is there any recommendations out there? Even a recommendation of what to stay away would get me headed in a direction. 

I am looking for something above Alton Brown. Though he is excellant in introductory knowledge, I don't think he covers subjects such as terrines, mousse or pate's. I have seen that CIA offers a variety, but is there any others in the way of DVD?


----------



## chefdan09 (Oct 6, 2005)

le cordon bleu? big time? sorry to crush your imagination, but as long as you can get a laon, cordon bleu will take you in.

i mean, ****, i got in. a bunch of retards got in.


----------

